# Need help please, I found a baby turtle dove.. How do I care for it?



## 36064 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi need help please, I found a baby turtle dove that either fell out of the nest or was ousted! I have had him/her for about 10 hours now & has taken water & a little bit of farex.... I don't know what I should be feeding it or how much... Not sure how old it is either.. I have a picture but not sure on how to post it yet? I am in Cairns Qld Australia. Found the baby at Mossman FNQ


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

search youtube on different ways to feed it. also knowing the age would be helpful. perhaps a picture posted can help members see if they can guess.


----------



## 36064 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks, I have been looking on YouTube and like I said I have a pic but don't know how to post it on here yet as I am new to this forum... The chick is about 5cm tall when sitting


----------



## RingneckDove (Oct 11, 2014)

If the baby is fully feathered then it is fledged and should be put back where you found it. If this really is a nestling that needs your help, than you can feed it wet dog or cat food. Soak the food in water then smash it together. Make sure the food is very moist, because at this point it gets all its water from its food. You can try to offer it water, but do not force it to drink or it can choke. Feed it wet dog or cat food until its crop (pouch in throat) feels squishy. Make sure not to over feed it. It will begin to make noises when it is hungry again. Please note that dog or cat food is for emergences only and should be replaced with parrot baby formula once you get the chance. For emergencies you can also feed plain oat meal. try to offer the food in a spoon or a syringe. GOOD LUCK


----------



## 36064 (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for your help. I took it to wildlife rescue & they identified it as a peaceful dove. It was only about a week or two old.. I left it in their care. I couldn't leave it where I found it as it was in the middle of a golf course & was starting to get covered in green ants.


----------



## RingneckDove (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm glad it is safe now. Wildlife rehabilitators are always the best choice, but raising a baby dove is always a blessing.


----------

